# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Vaccinated People Spread COVID

## Brian4Liberty

Vaccinated People With Breakthrough Infections Can Spread The Delta Variant, CDC Says




> When revising its mask guidance this week to urge even vaccinated people to wear masks indoors in much of the country, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention was criticized for not citing data in making that move.
> 
> Now it has  and the data is sobering.
> 
> The study details a COVID-19 outbreak that started July 3 in Provincetown, Mass., involving 469 cases. It found that three-quarters of cases occurred in fully vaccinated people. Massachusetts has a high rate of vaccination: about 69% among eligible adults in the state at the time of the study.
> 
> It also found no significant difference in the viral load present in the breakthrough infections occurring in fully vaccinated people and the other cases, suggesting the viral load of vaccinated and unvaccinated persons infected with the coronavirus is similar.
> ...
> https://www.npr.org/sections/coronav...-mask-guidance

----------

